# شرح فيديو لطريقة فك و ضغط الملفات + البرنامج



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

_*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح لقدس الله واحد امين *_





*ده اول شرح فيديو بسيط حاولت اعمله عشان يسهل على ناس كتير طريقة فك او ضغط ملف 

واتمنى انه يكون سهل و بسيط *

*فيديو كيفية فك ضغط ملف*






*فيديو كيفية  ضغط ملف*






*لتحميل برنامج ال Winrar لضغط و فك ضغط الملفات* 







*واتمنى انى اكون قدرت اعمل حاجة مفيدة *
​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

جميل اوى يا يدو الشغل ده 

شكرااااااااا المزيد​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

*مشكور كتييير  didoo  لمحبتك ومجهودك
يسوع يبارك عملك
مشكووووووووووووور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا ديدو

ميرررررررسى على الشرح والبرنامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> جميل اوى يا يدو الشغل ده
> 
> شكرااااااااا المزيد​



*ميرسى يا ماما الواحد بيحاول يقلدك *​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *مشكور كتييير  didoo  لمحبتك ومجهودك
> يسوع يبارك عملك
> مشكووووووووووووور​*



*ميرسى يا تونى ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع يا ديدو
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الشرح والبرنامج
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*العفو يا جميل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*شرح جميل ومهم جدا

شكرا كتير ديدو

وربنا يعوض تعبك حبيبي​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (13 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شرح جميل ومهم جدا
> 
> شكرا كتير ديدو
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك حبيبي​*



*ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سيزار (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا هندسا ما نتحرمش من مشاركاتك ابدا .. كتر خيرك
​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> شكرا يا هندسا ما نتحرمش من مشاركاتك ابدا .. كتر خيرك
> ​



*ربنا يخليك ياسيزار و يباركك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يناير 2009)

_*طريقة جميلة

لكن هناط طريقة مع الشرح بالصور

ان استطعت ساضيفها

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*طريقة جميلة
> 
> لكن هناط طريقة مع الشرح بالصور
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا امجد على مرورك *​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا ديدووووووووووو


----------

